

Type systems vs Interactivity - p4bl0
http://axisofeval.blogspot.com/2012/01/type-systems-vs-interactivity.html

======
Drbble
James Iry's blog post explains what they are talking about, and also links to
a forum where Eclipses -proceedonerror option is mentioned. [http://james-
iry.blogspot.com/2012/01/type-errors-as-warning...](http://james-
iry.blogspot.com/2012/01/type-errors-as-warnings.html)

It is a clever idea that would save me a lot of time cleaning up after an
experimental function signature change before I am fully committed to the
idea.

